# Questions about a walk-in humidor...



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

Doing a little research on building a walk-in humidor and clearly I would like to use Spansih Cedar as the lining but does anyone know how thick the lining needs to be? I found some 1/4" planks but they are pricy, then I also found some 1/8" veneer, will that work? This will be a humidor for a B&M shop so the door might be opened and closed fairly often. I thought that the thicker wood might help quickly rebalance the humidity... any suggestions?


Mike


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

The more cedar you have, the more aromatic your humidor will be. The wood helps stabilize humidity, so if you use a thin veneer, you'll probably want to attach it to a thicker board that will hold moisture. Luan plywood is affordable, and is humidor friendly. I could see using the veneer for wall and ceiling panels, and solid pieces for trim, shelving, etc.


----------



## baggersteve (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the Luan idea, much more stable and predictable than solid wood.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd stick to the luan, simply for cost v benefit. Since this is for a B&M, the humidor will likely stay 90% full all the time and 90% of that stock will be in cedar boxes. Point being, there'll be a lot of cedar in there.

Just be sure you get a good humidifier in there and feed it with an RO filter. A lot of nightmares have been created by scrimping on water purification. Don't be tempted to feed it with county water and an inline filter. Aristocrat is running internet specials on all their walk-in accessories including a good RO system.

Another thing is, don't go nuts on making it airtight. Walk-ins require good fresh air exchange, so be sure to vent in some outside air.


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I've been to plenty of B&M's that line their entire humidor with cedar paneling. I've even been in one large enough to store all their new humidors in the walk-in, so they will be pre-seasoned when you buy them.

I guess it really depends upon your location, budget and clientèle. It should match the rest of your operation. If you're running an upscale store, then your humidor should be fancy.

If money is an issue, you can always add cedar panels at a later date...depending on your shelving solution.


----------



## Stack (Aug 5, 2010)

Similar delima here... and it's brought me to this site (pretty cool!) I work in the building materials sales industry, and a local customer is doing a job building a walk-in humidor in a retail setting. 

I'm being told that the fire marshal is requiring that the lining in the humidor on TOP of the fire rated gypsum board, must also be a class-C rated material. 

It's easy enough to find exterior rated products like cedar shakes, and interior products (like faux paneling) that specifically say to NOT use in high-humidity settings. But it's proving very difficult to find a cedar product that would meet the fire rating, and moisture resistant properties desired.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Custom Creations (Nov 15, 2009)

You can use spanish cedar ply for your walk in. Trim it out nice with solid spanish cedar base and crown and it will look really nice. It is also a very affordable way to go vs. solids. As far as the fire marshal, We typically install the 1/4" ply on top of 5/8" sheet rock. Our plywood has a Class C fire rating. We have worked with many building inspectors and fire marshall's with these concerns.

customcreation.net


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like an ambitious project. Post photos when you get started.


----------

